# Masterbuilt vs. Brinkmann?



## jim beam (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Y'all

I'm still trying to figure out which electric smoker to buy.  It seems that most here prefer the MES, but I see a lot of posts about problems with them.  The Brinkmann's seem less expensive, but do they work as well. 

Anyone regret the choice they made?

Anyone care to share some Pro's and Con;s of each?

Thanks!


----------



## hkeiner (Dec 27, 2011)

No regrets on the MES 40 for me. I think you may think you "see a lot of posts about problems" with the MES on this forum, but I think that is largely because there are so many more users of the MES on this forum. Also, the older MES models did have some wiring design problems that appear to be much less of a problem with the newer models. Just my thoughts....


----------



## tdwester (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a 30" mes and could not be happier. Works great on these cold Idaho days.


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Dec 27, 2011)

MES 30 owner here and no regrets at all.

The box is amazingly well insulated.

After blazing at 275º for hours on end, the outside skin is still cool to the touch!


----------



## tiki guy (Dec 27, 2011)

*  I have a Brinkmann  , LOVE it... no regrets here either , its My first Smoker  BUT works good , smokes great , and was quite cheap $115.00 at Wally World . *


----------

